# cagar-se en algú, insultar, recordar-se de...



## Gittel

Algú em pot ajudar? He de traduir un fragment en el que un camioner insulta a un home per ser jueu. En la llengua original diu que l'increpa pel seu morro de jueu. Estic buscant alguna expressió que quedi còmica. Alguna cosa com "es va enrecordar de la seva mare..." però que es refereixi a ell mateix (ni a la família ni als morts).
En castellà, per exemple, et pots cagar "en la sombra" i "en las muelas" d'algú.
Alguna idea? 
Mil gràcies!


----------



## Antpax

Hola Gittel:

Em sona una mica estrany el "me cago en tu sombra", però potser que es pugui dir. "me cago en tus muelas" em sona a Chiquito de la Calzada, aixì que sí seria una expresió més o menys còmica, encara que la veritat es que no em sembla que la situació ho sigui. Semprè pots dir "me cago en tu puta cara de judío", però és clar que no és gens graciós.

Espera a veure que diuen els altres.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Gittel

Gràcies! Però jo ho necessito en català. A més ho diu en estil indirecte, seria alguna cosa així, literal, com:

- Va anomenar el seu morro de jueu.


----------



## Antpax

Gittel said:


> Gràcies! Però jo ho necessito en català. A més ho diu en estil indirecte, seria alguna cosa així, literal, com:
> 
> - Va anomenar el seu morro de jueu.


 
Ah, perdó, pensava que volias una expresió en castellà. 

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Namarne

Gittel said:


> - Va anomenar el seu morro de jueu.


Li va dir el nom del porc, essent jueu. 
(Com que les jueus no mengen porc... d'aquí la comicitat, bé, suposada comicitat... Ja, una mica rebuscat.)  

Salut, Ant.


----------



## jaume60

Per valencia, si no m'han enganyat és veu que es diu *morros de collons*, ara imaginació però penso que en Namarne ja dona una bona pista.

Jaume


----------



## Gittel

No em desagrada això del nom del porc, però em sembla poc directe. De fet, en la lengua original, la paraula que fan servir per morro és bastant grollera. Necessitaria alguna cosa més directa i evident.
Dir-li el nom del porc m'agrada, però encara em sona massa fi i tot...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Gittel, i no ens pots transcriure la frase original?


----------



## Gittel

La frase original és en rus:

Вроде бы он обозвал его жидовской мордой

La traducció literal seria alguna cosa així com:

Com si esmentés el seu morro de jueu. 
Al diccionari rus-castellà la paraula _morda _ve com a _jeta_, però em sona massa suau. En les llengües eslaves quan vols dir _tanca la boca_ en plan molt maleducat els dius que tanquin el morro (en el sentit morro d'animal). És bastant bastant ofensiu. Aquí quan diem que algú té morro no té aquesta càrrega tan ofensiva.

Espero que quedi clar. Gràcies a tots.


----------



## Gittel

Què us semblaria canviar la cara pel cul? Canvia una mica el significat, però em sembla més important el tema de l'ofensa i el llenguatge barroer del camioner.
Alguna cosa com:

- Sembla que (al camioner) se li va acudir esmentar el seu cul jueu.
o
- Sembla que se li va acudir esmentar el seu cul de porc jueu. 
(Ai, ai... que ningú s'ofengui, és un dubte lingüístic...)

Us sembla bé o penseu que queda millor Li va dir el nom del porc? També m'agradava molt.


----------



## Namarne

Gittel said:


> - Sembla que se li va acudir esmentar el seu cul de porc jueu.


 Caramb, no està malament!


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Jo també tiraria per això que dius del cul, perquè si el que vols reflectir és la gravetat de l'ofensa, amb "el nom del porc" et quedarà molt suau; és una expressió molt bona, però només fa la impressió que el va insultar o li va dir de tot, sense especificar, el lector es pot imaginar el que realment vulgui, que pot abastar un ventall bastant ampli d'insults (tants caps, tants barrets). Si en rus l'ofensa és tan greu, crec que et pots permetre canviar la cara pel cul i fer servir el que deies, l'efecte segurament serà semblant.


----------



## Gittel

Em quedo amb aquesta, doncs. Mil gràcies a tots


----------



## jaume60

Gittel said:


> Em quedo amb aquesta, doncs. Mil gràcies a tots


 
De res, i disposa amb el que pugui i bonament sé i conec.

Jaume


----------

